

Maaxi app aims to help black cabs counter rise of Uber - sp8
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29458897

======
herghost
This strikes me as the "right" response from aggrieved taxi drivers - instead
of trying to quash competition via legislation, innovate in the space and use
your key strengths (i.e., The Knowledge) to make your product more
competitive.

I understand that The Knowledge is a big differentiator in London taxis, so it
should be used as one. It shouldn't be decried as a hurdle.

If given the choice between an Uber driver who might not know London but will
get me around cheaply, or a black cab driver who will know the way but charge
me more, I might take my chances either way. But if the black cab driver can
compete on price through a shared ride, then Uber isn't getting a look in.

